
Documents show that Apple has permission to sell three new portable computers - adamnemecek
http://bgr.com/2016/10/24/macbook-pro-update-details-specs-leak/
======
ihnorton
Here's hoping, once again, that the wrist-killing edge [1] will finally be
rounded off.

[1] [http://onemansblog.com/2010/03/11/video-rant-taking-the-
shar...](http://onemansblog.com/2010/03/11/video-rant-taking-the-sharp-edge-
off-the-macbook-pro/)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I just hope they finally update the MacBook Air with a decent screen. Doesn't
even have to be Retina.

~~~
jontro
What's the benefit with MacBook Air vs the new macbook?

~~~
chadgeidel
It's my understanding that the MacBook is a very, very low wattage part - the
"core M" series (~5 watts?). A MacBook Air has the lower wattage "core i"
series part (~15 watts?), and the MacBook Pro has the higher wattage "core i"
series part (~25 watts?).

I can't find any documentation ATM.

~~~
treve
Hm I never used a laptop and thought, I wish this machine had a higher
wattage.

~~~
jandrese
You have probably used one and thought "this laptop is slow, I wish it were
faster."

~~~
treve
Totally! Never directly associated that with watts though.

------
PeterWhittaker
I was confused by this headline even after I read the article, whose actual
title is _Leaked trademarks confirm we’re getting three new MacBooks this
week_ : Who needs permission to sell a computer?

Ah, the original French article makes it clear: In Russia such permission must
be granted by the authorities before sales may begin. A liberal reading of
this English article allows one to conclude they meant the same thing, but
they split it across two sentences, so the idea was muddled.

Personally, I think the HN headline should change to match that of the
article.

------
ssijak
My biggest hopes: quadcore in 13inch pro or 15inch without bezels, not
limiting ports too much yet. But if they dont come with kaby lake, can we
expect fast minor refresh with kaby in q1 2017?

------
nnain
If their are less than two USB ports on the new Macbook pro, I'll be going for
the last years version.

Magic toolbar doesn't excite me - never used the similar function keys on PCs,
even when I had them.

------
dman
I am expecting apple to drop both the headphone port and usb ports this time
around. Maybe 2x USB C ports on either side.

------
machbio
I am pretty much sure at this point, that there will be a touchscreen mac in
the upcoming event.. Microsoft has made too many ads to show the shortcomings
of macbooks, with respect to lack of touchscreen in them...

~~~
ssijak
what is the point of touchscreen on the os that is not designed for it? I, as
a programmer, would not like touchscreen.

~~~
reboog711
Programmers have very different requirements for computers than non-techie
users.

I use the TouchScreen on my SurfaceBook way more than I thought I would--just
not for programming.

~~~
r00fus
MacOS is not designed for touch-based computing. It's interesting that
Microsoft's merging of tablet+desktop metaphors might finally be paying off
(after 4 years!) - but I can't imagine app support is that good outside 1st
party apps. Plus you still have/need a trackpad, right?

Where do you find touch to be usable?

~~~
reboog711
Primarily I use touch in games; often casual games gotten from the MS store.

Or scrolling when web browsing.

The writing w/ the Pen in OneNote is great; but I don't use it all that much.

Yes; the SurfaceBook still has a trackpad; I don't think a touch screen is a
replacement for it.

